# Way too cool not to share!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gotta watch this! So cool :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/user/isobelspringett


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Natty edited the original link... 

Make sure you watch the other vids. Definitely touching :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Not to mention there's a Dane in the videos :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That was so cute! I know it stole your heart because of the Dane...it stole mine too. I loved it! Thanks for posting it! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

THe link won't work for me. It says it's broken. Sheesh. What is my problems with links lately?!?!? :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Try it again, should work now. There was just a bracket added to the end


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohhh! Super cute! I want a baby fawn. But I want it to stay a baby fawn forever!! :tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------

